# Who sells a stand-alone (not 3 pto) cordwood/buzz saw please?



## KiwiBro (Feb 17, 2013)

*edit* sorry, should read "(3PH PTO)" 

Like this but with it's own motor so the tractor isn't tied up.







Thanks.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 17, 2013)

Not quite what I was after but interesting so thought I'd post it:

[video=youtube;ILiYo0ymewE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILiYo0ymewE&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

I have no idea who sells them but it would be easy enough to take a 3 point hitch mounted one and convert it. Build the stand to hold the motor and carriage, maybe put 2 wheels on it so you could lift up the front and roll it around. Getting a motor big enough to power that may be costly though. Maybe it would be wiser to shop for a used tractor just for the saw.
A friend of mine who is in his 90's now ran one every fall since I was a young teenager, I hated that thing, he grew up on a farm and was used to it. me, not so much.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Feb 17, 2013)

Watching the video I always wondered why they always cut their wood to 3-4 foot lengths, split and stack it then cut it shorter. Seems like a lot of extra handling.
They look like nice pieces of equipment though.


----------



## John R (Feb 17, 2013)

dave_dj1 said:


> Watching the video I always wondered why they always cut their wood to 3-4 foot lengths, split and stack it then cut it shorter. Seems like a lot of extra handling.
> They look like nice pieces of equipment though.



If you cut it to the right length in the first place, you wouldn't get to run your buzz saw.
It's all about the TOYS!


----------



## Old Doug (Feb 17, 2013)

I haul scrap iron and used to run onto them all the time. I thought about one several times but for normal wood cuting i couldnt see a benefit to one. I know they would have been great before chainsaws. I burn a lot of sawmill slabs and it would be good for that but they are sawing it up at the mills and sell it cheap. Their was a house across from a mill here they had one that ran off of the rear wheel of a ford maveric. The wood after it was cut fell on to a conveyor allso powered by the car that loaded a truck. What are you going to use it for?


----------



## Mac88 (Feb 17, 2013)

We've got one sitting out back that was belt driven (v-belt) off the tractor. 20" blade. We used it to cut bundles of brush to fit the stove. It would be easy enough to rig up with an air-cooled gas engine. It's a scary damn thing to stand next to when it's running.


----------



## blackdogon57 (Feb 17, 2013)

Too dangerous for me. You can lose a limb in one of those things real fast.


----------



## jh35 (Feb 17, 2013)

Grandpa had one front mounted on an early John Deere A when I was a kid. It was "the buzz saw tractor." Some things were bought so cheap they were bought for a dedicated purpose. I watched Grandpa and dad use it some in the mid 70's . I wasn't big enough. They used the old Homelites to cut the big stuff and then used the tractor for the buzz poles. I can distinctly remember the sound.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 17, 2013)

There's a few companies out there. 
Marwood Saws - Engine Saw
My neighbour is an auctioneer and sells equipment,AgDealer.com - 2010 Marwood Buzz Saw 

I have 2 pto powered ones, won't be hard to convert to hydraulic or self powered. 13 hp motor will run them.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 17, 2013)

cantoo said:


> There's a few companies out there.
> Marwood Saws - Engine Saw
> My neighbour is an auctioneer and sells equipment,AgDealer.com - 2010 Marwood Buzz Saw
> 
> I have 2 pto powered ones, won't be hard to convert to hydraulic or self powered. 13 hp motor will run them.


Thank you for that lead. I think I'd rather buy an old one and throw a motor on it than pay nearly $2.5k for a second hand one at auction.


----------



## cantoo (Feb 18, 2013)

I guess I didn't type that very well. They own an auction company but they also sell equipment from a yard, they have over 500 tractors on site. I buy quite abit of stuff from them. They also sell those saws new, that was just a picture of a used one. They are Dealers for lots of equiment including Wallenstein. Prices here in Canadaaaaada are higher than the US so I would think you would be better to get one shipped from stateside. When you buy stuff do you consider getting a bunch of guys and buying a container load or do you just do single items? I had a buddy who used to buy container loads of used tractors from Holland, he reassembled them and sold them.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Feb 18, 2013)

Hakki Pilke builds one that is engine powered and also has a "splitting cone" aka widow maker on it.
USA dealer changes every other year or so it seems. Was Hud-Son a few years ago then some outfit in WI sold them under their own trade name that escapes me, might still be in business? Here is a web site from Europe that will at least allow you to look at one. I just run the old belt drive saw with an old Lister slowspeed diesel myself. 
Hakki Pilke Eagle log or forestry saw bench with screw splitter# - available PTO or electric


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 18, 2013)

cantoo said:


> I guess I didn't type that very well. They own an auction company but they also sell equipment from a yard, they have over 500 tractors on site. I buy quite abit of stuff from them. They also sell those saws new, that was just a picture of a used one. They are Dealers for lots of equiment including Wallenstein. Prices here in Canadaaaaada are higher than the US so I would think you would be better to get one shipped from stateside. When you buy stuff do you consider getting a bunch of guys and buying a container load or do you just do single items? I had a buddy who used to buy container loads of used tractors from Holland, he reassembled them and sold them.


Full container loads would be nice but it's quite tricky getting enough people together at the same time who have the money, without it becoming a major PITA.

I have thought about just filling a FCL with stuff on a speculative basis, funding it myself and flicking it off when it gets here but I can't find the right products or if I do find some good stuff at great prices, I can't find a supplier wanting to deal with some unknown from the middle of nowhere or the supplier tends to be an arsehole (I'm still waiting on a refund from a circus act in Iowa in this regard) . 

I could sell off a few lawn tractor maybe a saw or two or a vew rolls of chain, but that's about 1/2 a FCL if that.


----------



## KiwiBro (Feb 18, 2013)

Butch(OH) said:


> Hakki Pilke builds one that is engine powered and also has a "splitting cone" aka widow maker on it.
> USA dealer changes every other year or so it seems. Was Hud-Son a few years ago then some outfit in WI sold them under their own trade name that escapes me, might still be in business? Here is a web site from Europe that will at least allow you to look at one. I just run the old belt drive saw with an old Lister slowspeed diesel myself.
> Hakki Pilke Eagle log or forestry saw bench with screw splitter# - available PTO or electric


Thanks. I've actually used one of them and I agree with the term Widow Maker for the cone not to mention a slow way to split wood.


----------



## PLAYINWOOD (Feb 19, 2013)

cantoo said:


> There's a few companies out there.
> Marwood Saws - Engine Saw
> My neighbour is an auctioneer and sells equipment,AgDealer.com - 2010 Marwood Buzz Saw
> 
> I have 2 pto powered ones, won't be hard to convert to hydraulic or self powered. 13 hp motor will run them.



Cantoo, I used one just last week. A local logger had one set up to cut up pecker poles and I cut 10 or so pieces just playing around.
We had up tp 8inch white ash and shagbark hickory and I have to say it did well, really well.
If you had a crew, one loading one cutting and one throwing off or had it drop into a conveyor you could cut a pile of wood in a short time.
Loading the 10 foot lengths was the hardest part.I think I would chainsaw them into manageable pieces the buzzsaw them.
The 4 stroke Honda is quiet and very good on fuel.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Feb 19, 2013)

I have a old dearborn 3pt. belt driven one that works very well.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Chris-PA (Feb 19, 2013)

stihl023/5 said:


> I have a old dearborn 3pt. belt driven one that works very well.:msp_thumbsup:


I would like to have one for the old Ferguson TO-20.


----------



## Hddnis (Feb 19, 2013)

Here is a thread about one in the milling forum here on AS.

http://www.arboristsite.com/milling-saw-mills/229212.htm



Mr. HE


----------



## TFPace (Feb 20, 2013)

*4 vee pulley*

Guys,

I have a PTO version of the saw being discussed. One thing I have learned from these factory built saws is that they are using 4 vee pulleys. I converted a flat belt saw over to a vee belt saw and the 2-vee doesn't get it all the time. I power my saw from a 210 Massey Ferguson. Twenty HP at the shaft.
I very sharp saw makes a huge difference too.

The Marco saw that's built in Canada is a sharp machine.
There were several Amish/Mennonite shops that used to build these type saws but the product liability insurance put an end to that.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Feb 23, 2013)

Here's one of mine, it's PTO driven,







Although i haven't used it in some time, it does work well.

SR


----------



## leon (Feb 23, 2013)

*firewood*



KiwiBro said:


> Not quite what I was after but interesting so thought I'd post it:
> 
> [video=youtube;ILiYo0ymewE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILiYo0ymewE&NR=1&feature=endscreen[/video]



The EU machinery standards are much stricter than ours and these units refuce the chance of becoming entangled in them because of all the guarding. I can see using either one to cut 12 inch blocks for splitting later. 


I would certainly recommend the unit in the foreground as it would make a lot of 12-18 inch cordwood. I would imagine that you can order the double saw with custom cutting length sizes. 

About the firewood;
They have a lot of pole wood growing in the EU since WW2 and the long cuts are easier to deal with as they spilit from small diameter blocks. opcorn:


----------



## highlift (May 6, 2016)

leon said:


> *firewood*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Balfor makes one sold in NA by easternfarmmachinery.com


----------



## alleyyooper (May 6, 2016)

I have a couple. One I bought and was using then my dad wanted to use it and converted it to a 3 point hitch and PTO powered.
The other one I bought it has MH markings and I thought it may have been MFG years ago by Massey Harris. it mounts to the frame of my Massey Model 30, 33, 44, and the 55 perfect like they were made for each other.

I think it would be a very simple thing to add a pair of legs and a stand alone engine like a Predator 13 to 22hp engine to run it.

 Al


----------



## mohick (May 6, 2016)

Any one armed man at an antique auction would sell you one of piecies of $hit


----------



## Sawyer Rob (May 6, 2016)

mohick said:


> Any one armed man at an antique auction would sell you one of piecies of $hit


 More people have been cut up by a chainsaw than by a buzz rig...so your point is???

SR


----------



## cantoo (May 6, 2016)

I have 2 and have cut a fair bit with them. I also used to help a neighbour that had a belt driven one for years. Any idiot can hurt himself if he tries hard enough. There are even people that can fall up stairs.
Google videos of shingle mill and you will see how safe a buzz saw is. This is a newer style one.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 7, 2016)

Sawyer Rob you have to remember back when most all firewood was cut with a buzz rig not very manyif any were college grads, so operators had common scene. There also were not to many chain saws owned by the average farmer and none of the city slickers had the muscles to even lift one of the old chain saws.

I bet more arms and legs were lost to corn pickers.


 Al


----------

